# Evans cited for reckless driving; going 100+ MPH



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Tyreke Evans, the NBA's reigning Rookie of the Year, was cited for reckless driving Monday night after he was clocked at more than 100 miles per hour on a California highway.
> 
> Police officers drew their guns and ordered the Sacramento Kings guard and his passenger out of Evans' 2010 black Mercedes-Benz S550 because the officers couldn't see inside the car since its windows were tinted.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

"Evans was not under the influence of drugs or alcohol, police said."

That's the most important part of the post ^


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well yes, but it also says he knew what he was doing. Pretty hard to plead innocent to that.

Not that a DUI is any better or acceptable. Just saying.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What else is there to do in Sac but speed...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll save a response I know is coming from a few members of this board... It rhymes with Speed. 

...


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

What a non-event. I touch 100 occasionally. Even 120 once. I guess I've been lucky in not getting any tickets... yet.

Just looked up the fines... definitely will keep it under 90 from nao on


----------



## Dmon00 (Apr 18, 2011)

mysterio said:


> What a non-event. I touch 100 occasionally. Even 120 once. I guess I've been lucky in not getting any tickets... yet.
> 
> Just looked up the fines... definitely will keep it under 90 from nao on


Yea def not worth it if you get caught. The most I do these days is 80 and even than the fines are harsh (in NJ that is).


----------

